# Tuxedo Dave's Formal Wear & Chainsaw Sharpening



## DaveInTheHat

I started another diorama. This one fits next to Davetown Books.
The Chainsaw Sharpening building is a Bar Mills kit. Here's what comes in the kit










They're really a pleasure to build. The parts fit together perfectly with only very minor clean up. Mostly done with a razor blade and a nail file. The only modifications that I did were making one roof corrugated metal and making my own signs. I still need to weather the building and add a lot of details. 
I might redo the roof sign, I'm not happy with the way it looks and Chainsaw should be all one word.










I did a couple rough sketches and fooled around with paper to get the "Formal Wear" building about the right size.










I'm using Illustration Board to construct the building.










The basic shape is there. I have to add the finish and details.










Here's the rest of the pictures:
http://public.fotki.com/DaveInTheHat/davetown/tuxedo-daves-formal/


----------



## The New Guy

From the title I was rather expecting them to be one store.

Other than my immediate disappointment, nice work thus far.


----------



## wingnut163

dave;
thank you for posting your work. it looks great. but what i was thankful for is that you reminded me about Illustration Board. i was in need of an item to use in a build. and i think that is just right. what P______ me off is i went through an art high school and when trying to thing of what to use i did not remember the Illustration Board.

so thanks again and keep up the good work.

skip


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Skip, I use Illustration Board, poster board, card stock and other thickness of paper. I found out the hard way not to use the cheap Illustration Board. It warps and doesn't take paint as well as the good stuff.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I didn't get much time at my workbench today. I added a brick base along the front and down the street side of the building.


----------



## Jim 68cuda

Its looking good . I have a small angled lot I want to put a structure on. I tried cutting down a structure I had built long ago, but it still didn't fit or look good. I have been looking for a suitable kit to modify (considering the Salenas Taven by Bar Mills). Meanwhile, I threw together an illustration board mockup of what I need in terms of foot print as well as height (needs to be high enough for the roof area to be seen over the structures in the foreground). I attached pictures of the mock up. 
After seeing your work, I'm thinking that maybe I should just find some windows and doors in my spare parts box, get some Evergreen clapboard siding to cover the illustration board mockup, and be done with the project. If I try it I hope I can make my scratch built structure look as good as yours.


----------



## The New Guy

DaveInTheHat said:


> I added a brick base along the front and down the street side of the building.


Do you cast your own, or is that something else entirely?


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I used some bricks that I cut off of a sheet of bricks. I do cast my own bricks usually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtytom

I could not build that with a kit and instructions..:appl:

DT


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Jim, it looks like you're just about there with your corner building. You could cover the illustration board with wood siding, bricks or make it a stucco building.
I got a bunch of Tichy windows from Micro-Mark. It's really nice having a whole bunch of windows and doors to pick through when I'm scratch building.


----------



## Jim 68cuda

DaveInTheHat said:


> Jim, it looks like you're just about there with your corner building. You could cover the illustration board with wood siding, bricks or make it a stucco building.
> I got a bunch of Tichy windows from Micro-Mark. It's really nice having a whole bunch of windows and doors to pick through when I'm scratch building.


Thanks Dave. I was considering ordering Grandt Line windows and doors. I went through my spare parts stash, and I think I have enough matching windows and doors for everything but the storefront windows and door. For that I think I'll order a Smalltown USA front wall with recessed entry. 
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/699-1 
I checked a Smalltown USA structure that's on my layout and as it turns out, the width is almost exactly the same as the illustration board mock up building I made. $3.25 for this store front, plus a sheet of Evergreen clapboard styrene for $6.15 will be a lot cheaper than the $50 structure I was considering cutting up to fit. I think I'll try it.
The Smalltown USA balcony kit (another $3.25) might also come in handy as the landing for the exterior stairway. 
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/699-6


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Check ordering it right from Grandt Line's web site. It might be cheaper. Some of their stuff you get 2 sets for a little bit more.


----------



## tjcruiser

The New Guy said:


> From the title I was rather expecting them to be one store.
> 
> Other than my immediate disappointment, nice work thus far.




A funny "ditto" from me! One store would have been a hoot. Nonetheless, the craftsmanship is superb, as always, Dave.

TJ


----------



## RedManBlueState

The New Guy said:


> From the title I was rather expecting them to be one store.
> 
> Other than my immediate disappointment, nice work thus far.


I was expecting one store too. One stop shopping.
As Red Green always says, "If the women don't find ya handsome, they should at least find ya handy."


----------



## wingnut163

i like e two stores better. these attached things remind me to much of NYC.


----------



## Jim 68cuda

wingnut163 said:


> i like e two stores better. these attached things remind me to much of NYC.


Kind of wonder who the customers would be for a chain saw sharpening business in NYC.


----------



## wingnut163

all the DIY gardeners. there are a lot of places in NYC that do there own work and i know of two chain saw sharpening guys there.

back in the day there was a guy in a converted bus that rang his bell so people would come to get there shears,scissors, ETC sharpened.
hen the fruit bus came around calling out "VEGETABLES"


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I added a few minor details to the building and then gave it a shot of white primer. Then I mixed acrylic paint and plaster about 50/50 and dabbed it on with a piece of foam rubber.










I made a sign box for the front of the building. It's going to be painted black.










I printed out "Formal Wear" to fit on the left side of the building. Then I glued it to a piece of .030 styrene and cut the letters out. They will be gloss black and pin mounted.


----------



## KAL5

I like the stucco look and have been wanting to try it all you did was mix plaster with paint I never thought of doing that. And your letter cut outs are great Nice work :smilie_daumenpos:
Is your sign box going to light up ?


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Nothing but plaster and paint. If you try it and its too thick just add a little windshield washer fluid to thin it out. If its too thick it will stick to the foam.
The sign wont light up.


----------



## KAL5

DaveInTheHat said:


> Nothing but plaster and paint. If you try it and its too thick just add a little windshield washer fluid to thin it out. If its too thick it will stick to the foam.
> The sign wont light up.


Thanks for the tip Any reason for using windshield washer fluid over say just water ? And did you ever try it on a plastic kit


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Windshield washer fluid works better than water for thinning acrylic craft paint. I've used acrylic paints and paints with plaster mix on plastic kits but I prime them first.


----------



## Jim 68cuda

So I'm guessing the "Formal Wear" will be mounted directly to the stucco to the left of the door, and "Tuxedo Dave's" will appear in the sign box above the door. Am I right?

Small lights mounted in small holes in the stucco wall, behind each letter, would allow a small section of wall to be lit up behind the solid black letters making them stand out in the dark which would provide a classy appearance when lit at night.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Jim, that's my plan. I guess we'll see how it works out.


----------



## wingnut163

nice, very nice!!!


----------



## Model Train Structures

Dave, it's looking good! You must have the patience of Job to cut out those small letters, and the one you cut-out looks GREAT.

D.A.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

After the "stucco" dried I gave it another coat of flat white from a spray can just to seal everything. I put in the windows. Bent Q-Tips worked pretty good as clamps.










I got the sign box finished. The sign is printed on card stock and I put acetate in front of it. I added some strips along the back so it would have a place for the glue when it's mounted to the building.










I mounted the letters that I cut out with Tacky Glue, Stuck the sign on, and added the bride and groom to the front window. The background behind the window is made out of index card that I ran through a tube squeezer.










There's a couple more pictures here: http://public.fotki.com/daveinthehat/davetown/tuxedo-daves-formal/


----------



## Fire21

Man! That's some intricate and detailed work. GR8!!


----------



## Magic

Super work, looks really great. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:

Still want to see the bride and groom sharpen a chain saw. 

Magic


----------



## wingnut163

Q tips, now thats a great idea.

and it looks great. nice work


----------



## KAL5

Came out great :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I didn't like the way the sign on the chainsaw sharpening building looked so I changed it a little. Chainsaw is one word and I resized the text so it wasn't so big. I changed the office sign too.










I started with a sheet of plastic and drew out the front doors. 










I cut out for the windows and added handles. Then gave them a coat spray can chrome paint that I got from Pep Boys.










I found this penguin at the dollar store. It's a rubber eraser. Seemed like it would be about the right size for what I have in mind.










I cut out some index card the shapes that I need to make a top hat.










I rolled the side around the top and covered the paper on both sides with gobs of super glue.










Then drew out an ellipse and centered the hat in it. And, more globs of super glue.










Check for size. Then to the paint booth for a coat of primer.










I cut out paper for a collar and bow tie. Then painted them.










The penguin was in pieces that sort of snap together but wont stay so I glued them and gave him a coat of clear gloss. Then glued all the stuff I made on him.










I figured he needed a walking stick to complete the ensemble. Glued him to a base made out of plastic. He's just sitting in position until I finish the roof. You can see how the doors look in position too.


----------



## The New Guy

That is great.


----------



## Fire21

In case nobody bothered to tell you, Dave, you're GOOD!! :appl:


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I painted a piece of construction paper with black primer and then varied the color with some quick sprays of grey and white primer so it didn't look so even. After it dried I cut it into strips.










Then I glued them to the roof.










Other than a few minor details this building is finished.

I'm planing more buildings to fill up the rest of the space on the diorama. I'm not sure what they're going to be yet. I started making some bricks. I'll see what happens.

These are Linka molds.










Filled with a mix of plaster, white glue and water.










About 3 hours later. I got bricks.


----------



## Big Ed

All I can ever say is, Nice, Great work Dave. :smilie_daumenpos:

I love the Tuxedo penguin. :thumbsup:

Davestown is getting big. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I'm having problems with plaster. I have to find some casting plaster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim 68cuda

As I mentioned in post #6 of this thread, you inspired me to scratch build a building myself. I had constructed an illustration board mock up of the building size and shape I needed, but couldn't find a suitable kit to modify. The pictures of the illustration board mockup are attached to post #6 of this thread. After watching your build, I decided to pick up some Evergreen clapboard siding, and a Smalltown USA storefront entrance, and scrounge some windows and doors from my parts box. I trimmed down the cardboard mock up a bit and covered it with the Evergreen siding to make my own scratch built structure. Pictures of the mostly complete structure are attached here. Total investment was about $12. Much better than spending $50 for a structure that I would need to modify extensively, that would barely be seen over and around the structures in the foreground. This building can only be seen clearly when standing on a step stool looking down at the layout, but I'm happy enough with the result that I wouldn't have minded having it in the foreground.

Looking forward to seeing your next build with the plaster brick wall sections.


----------



## Fire21

Jim, that's a GREAT looking building!! I love the non-regular shape, due to the tracks nearby. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## doorman29

Somehow I missed this thread. 

Great stuff. :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:

I subscribed to your youtube, can't wait to see [watch] other buildings. Nice, nice work. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Hey Jim your building turned out great. I like the design and the colors. It fits nicely in the space. I don't think you would have found a kit that would have worked that well. 
Doorman, thanks for subscribing.

Right now I'm having lots of plaster problems. I've tried a bunch of different things and I'm not getting good parts and most of them are breaking. I'm using Plaster of Paris and it isn't recommended for these molds. I'm trying to find casting plaster but I'm not having much luck. The plaster that I want is listed on Lowe's web site and it says that they have it at the store near me. I went to there and they told me they don't carry it. I asked customer service if they could order it and ship it to my house. They said I would have to pay the shipping. Then they said they couldn't do that. I asked if they could ship it to the store and I'd pick it up. They said no. I pulled out a print out of the web page and I asked how come they have it on their website if I can't buy it. They couldn't give me an answer. Then I went to Home Depot and got almost the exact same story. 
Hopefully sometime this week I'll get something that I can use to make a bunch of bricks. If not I'll have to figure something else out.


----------



## Jim 68cuda

DaveInTheHat said:


> Hey Jim your building turned out great. I like the design and the colors. It fits nicely in the space. I don't think you would have found a kit that would have worked that well.
> 
> Hopefully sometime this week I'll get something that I can use to make a bunch of bricks. If not I'll have to figure something else out.


Thanks Dave. You inspired me to try the scratch build. As for casting plaster, did you try Hobby Lobby or Michaels? What about Woodland Scenics Lightweight Hydrocal. If it can make rocks in rock molds, and tunnel walls, I would think it would work well with your molds.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I looked at what the craft stores have and its ether hydrocal or plaster of paris. They charge more for it in craft stores. They sell 2 pound for about the same price as 50 pounds. I don't really need 50 pounds, but I know I can use a lot more than 2. I've tried Hydrocal and I can't get it to flow into the corners of the mold. I sort of crawls up the sides and leaves an air pocket on the underside. The parts are only about 3/16 thick, so the plaster needs to be pretty hard so they don't break when de-molding.
I tried water putty and that sticks to the mold even with a coating of mold release. 
I don't know why I'm having problems with this. I made a lot of these before with hardly any problems. I'll figure it out.
I'm glad you got inspired. Now you can build a bunch more stuff.


----------



## Jim 68cuda

Did you use the "Jet-Dry" method of preparing your molds so the plaster would flow into it without air bubbles?

http://www.hirstarts.com/casting/advanced.html

I've never tried it myself.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I haven't tried that. I'm going to. I'm going to read through that whole page. It looks like there is a ton of good info there. Thanks!!


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Jim, I tried the Jet-Dry. I could see the difference as soon as I poured the plaster in the mold. The plaster flows right into all the tight places. I think I read everything on that web site. 
I poured 18 pieces as a test. I got anxious and demoulded them a little too soon. Out of the 18 pieces I had one part with a small bubble and I broke 2 getting them out. Not bad.
Thanks for the info. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Model Train Structures

Coooool penguin and GREAT job!!!

D.A.


----------



## Jim 68cuda

DaveInTheHat said:


> Jim, I tried the Jet-Dry. I could see the difference as soon as I poured the plaster in the mold. The plaster flows right into all the tight places. I think I read everything on that web site.
> I poured 18 pieces as a test. I got anxious and demoulded them a little too soon. Out of the 18 pieces I had one part with a small bubble and I broke 2 getting them out. Not bad.
> Thanks for the info. I really appreciate it.


Sounds like we'll soon be seeing another building. Glad to hear you got the mold problems resolved. I've only ever tried to mold one thing in the past. I needed an stone arch bridge for a roadway in the coastal village section of my layout. I wanted the bridge to have a slope to it so one end could go to a higher elevation than the other. I made a mold by taping 5 pieces of wood together (six if you count the narrower piece I put between in the middle so the bridge would have stone railings). Yes, I used packing tape so that I could easily take the mold apart. I lined the entire thing with thin styrene vacuformed stone sheet that had had the reverse of the stone impression on the back side. I inserted a large diameter cardboard tube to create the arch after lining it with the stone sheet as well. I coated the entire inside of the mold with Vaseline. It actually worked pretty well, for a first and only attempt. I may have stained the plaster a little too dark, but hope that a little chalk powder for mortar joints will improve the looks a bit when I start working on the scenery on that part of the layout. I actually took the idea from the 50 year old book "Model Railroad That Grows".


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I sort of got my casting problems straightened out and I made a pile of bricks that turned out pretty good. 











I started gluing stuff together. I think I'm going to build sort of a small, narrow townhouse sort of building and then a larger building next to it. This one will have a foundation under it so there will be steps up to the door.


----------



## Jim 68cuda

Just an idea for another combination business for one stop shopping. 
https://scontent-1.2914.fna.fbcdn.n...=f61484f21a548f3377dfacdf96c3d7b5&oe=540ED6DB


----------



## Model Train Structures

Jim 68cuda said:


> Just an idea for another combination business for one stop shopping.
> https://scontent-1.2914.fna.fbcdn.n...=f61484f21a548f3377dfacdf96c3d7b5&oe=540ED6DB


What? No 'boloanie' sandwiches?

LOL,
D.A.


----------



## yellowiron

Dave:
I gotta ask,where did you get the molds for the brick work.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I had to put this project to the side for a little while while so I could work on a money making job. I should be back to it in a few days.

Mike the molds are made my Linka. http://www.linkaworld.com/


----------



## yellowiron

DaveInTheHat said:


> I had to put this project to the side for a little while while so I could work on a money making job. I should be back to it in a few days.
> 
> Mike the molds are made my Linka. http://www.linkaworld.com/


Thanks Dave,I appreciate the info....:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I'm finally back to work on this diorama. I decided to build 2 buildings. I wasn't too concerned about getting them together perfect. I want them to look like old, weathered buildings. I did use a little plaster here and there to do some repairs and fill in some of the places that didn't look good.



















I gave the buildings a quick shot of red primer because it's really hard for me to see what I'm doing with all the white.










I added a fireplace and chimney to cover up a section that looked really screwed up. 










I used poster board and illustration board to finish off the top edge. This one is in small sections the other is in big sections just to give some variation in the details when it's finished.



















I mixed up a thin batch of plaster and smeared it all over the bricks than when it started to dry I wiped off most of the excess.










The plaster fills in between the bricks good, but it leaves a film over all the bricks that makes them look white.



















The buildings look awful right now. The first time I did this I went into a panic. It's not a problem. After it fully drys most of it brushes off. When I give it a coat of flat clear all the brick color comes back.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice Dave, :thumbsup: Heck even after the plaster dries you could wipe most of it off with a wet rag with a little elbow grease, right? 

Do you have all the things you bulid in one setting. One town?
And in one picture, if you do?
I would love to see them all together if possible?

Maybe one day you will add a RR line running through Davetown?
Even if it doesn't move it would look good in the background? :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Thanks Ed. I don't have everything set up. It's all separate pieces. I've only ever put 4 or 5 dioramas together at once. One day I'll put everything together and take a bunch of pictures. I'd like to do it outside in natural light.


----------



## Big Ed

They would look good sitting on a shelf going all around the walls in your den? :thumbsup:

I thought you were building Dave's Town? :thumbsup:

Do you have room for a 4x8? You can build Dave's Town on a sheet of plywood.

I think this one would look good on a hill overlooking the town.
Dave's House. :smilie_daumenpos:









These would look good downtown with the ones you are making now, along with the speed shop and all the rest.

Add the train in the background. :thumbsup:

I know it would look great all together! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Here's my room: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouNNo8EsCfs&list=UU1erAYW48pDbf1DtSdbvVew

I have this much space and a closet where I keep all my dioramas. The rest of my house is being used by my wife and kids.


----------



## Big Ed

Too bad you didn't have one more room.
That is a nice workshop. :thumbsup:

You must have $1000 bucks worth of paint alone! 

Hey in your boring video, I been down that hill with Old Red, an 18 wheeled car hauler, that is 209? 
Nice ride, especially in the winter. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I have a lot of paint. A lot of it is old, but still good. I buy a lot of paint cheap at train shows. Quite a bit of my paint is left over from jobs that I've done.

That is 209. It's a nice ride in the fall when the leaves are changing. The fastest I could go up that hill in my Metro was about 40 mph and that little car was working hard to go that fast.


----------



## Big Ed

daveinthehat said:


> i have a lot of paint. A lot of it is old, but still good. I buy a lot of paint cheap at train shows. Quite a bit of my paint is left over from jobs that i've done.
> 
> That is 209. It's a nice ride in the fall when the leaves are changing. The fastest i could go up that hill in my metro was about 40 mph and that little car was working hard to go that fast.


You have an old Metro?
Something Like this? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Ed, I had a 2000 Chevy Metro.










Best car I ever owned. I drove it like I stole it every time I got behind the wheel. Nothing ever went wrong with it. I did a few mods to it and got 56 miles to the gallon.
The front frame rusted out and it wouldn't pass inspection anymore. I traded it in on my first brand new car in 26 years. What a nightmare. I can't wait to get ride of it.


----------



## Big Ed

I didn't know that they made a Metro, I am not into Chevy's.
56 miles a gallon wow. :thumbsup:

When you said old metro I looked for pictures and came up with that one.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I got a little more done. I used a couple different colors and sponge painted the foundations.










The windows, doors and cornice are painted. 










I added a sign to the side that will show on this building. I'm going to build a small wood addition starting just behind the sign.










I have to make the roofs, finish the windows, add some details and do a bunch of weathering.


----------



## RedManBlueState

big ed said:


> I didn't know that they made a Metro, I am not into Chevy's.
> 56 miles a gallon wow. :thumbsup:
> 
> When you said old metro I looked for pictures and came up with that one.


It was a Chevy branded Suzuki. It came with a 1 liter 3 cylinder, or 1.3 liter 4 cylinder engine.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I've been making some (slow) progress on these two houses. I added an addition to the left side of one house.










I guess this would be considered a dormer.










I made front porches for both houses. Most of the stuff is made out of strips of wood and paper. The porch posts are "fancy" toothpicks. The roofing material is paper. The trim is paper I cut with scissors that cut patterns.










I added a bunch of pictures: http://public.fotki.com/DaveInTheHat/davetown/tuxedo-daves-formal/


----------



## Model Train Structures

Looking good! I particularly like the porch roof on the house on the left.

D.A.


----------



## KAL5

Great work and the porch posts are "fancy" toothpicks Nice !


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I got the base laid out and used masking tape where the buildings go. There's a layer of dirt and then a layer of grass.










The tape leaves a pretty clean line so I stuck the buildings to the base with a generous amount of clear Silicone. After it dried there were a few spots where I had to clean up excess Silicone and add a little more dirt and grass.










The spot between the tuxedo building and the chainsaw building looked a little empty so I made a small shed with stuff from my scrap box.










With the shed in place I made a fence around the chainsaw building. The posts are aluminum tubing with a hole drilled for the bar across the top. Those are stiff metal wire that I found somewhere. The fence is plastic window screen from the hardware store. The gate is made from a piece of brass rod that I bent and soldered.










I added a white picket fence around the one house. I thought it made it look a little nicer. The fence is Atlas. I got it cheap at a train show a while ago.










I still have to do more weathering and age the concrete, add more grass and a couple trees along with a bunch of details.

More pictures: ---> http://public.fotki.com/DaveInTheHat/davetown/tuxedo-daves-formal/


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I got some landscaping done and made some trees.



















I got this car at a train show along with a couple others. I think I paid a dollar for a hand full of cars that were painted badly and screwed up. This one was red and white. I took it apart, stripped it and repainted it.










While I was waiting for glue and paint to dry I made 62 birdhouses. I figured I'd stock up on them so I don't have to make any for a while.










Started working on a few of the details. I made a tire pump.


----------



## Big Ed

Love the birdhouses. 

Nice paint job on the car, it looks like hell.
That looks like a 56 Ford sunliner.

How about some fire escapes on the buildings to bring them to code?


----------



## Fire21

big ed said:


> Nice paint job on the car, it looks like hell.
> That looks like a 56 Ford sunliner.
> 
> How about some fire escapes on the buildings to bring them to code?


I agree with 1956, but I think it's a Crown Victoria.

I don't think code required escapes on single family dwellings back then...or now, even.


----------



## Big Ed

Fire21 said:


> I agree with 1956, but I think it's a Crown Victoria.
> 
> I don't think code required escapes on single family dwellings back then...or now, even.


Heck they are 3 family houses in Phila or Baltimore. :laugh:


----------



## Fire21

big ed said:


> Heck they are 3 family houses in Phila or Baltimore. :laugh:


Well, yeah, I forgot about the illegal housing situation...and some ethnic customs.


----------



## Patrick1544

Looks really good, Dave. I like the color you chose for the siding. Can't wait to see the whole Diorama together.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I did a search on the internet. The car is a '56 Ford Crown Victoria. Made by William Brothers. #53200.


----------



## MtRR75

Nice tree in the front yard.
Vines on the chain-link fence are well done.

62 birdhouses??? How many houses on your layout?


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I don't have a layout. I only build dioramas. I've built about 25 dioramas. Birdhouses are everywhere. One of those things that just sort of happened.


----------



## Model Train Structures

Kudos on your update. You must have the patience of Job to make that tiny air pump and those bird houses! Nice job.

D.A.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Here's the finished pictures. I'll put a slide show of the entire build together in a day or two.


















































































All the pictures: http://public.fotki.com/daveinthehat/davetown/tuxedo-daves-formal/


----------



## Fire21

Wow! I mean, like, WOW!! Simply wonderful.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Slideshow: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyinO6AR-LY&list=UU1erAYW48pDbf1DtSdbvVew


----------



## Big Ed

Scratch built outboard engine Dave? :smilie_daumenpos:
Wood, clay? Whittle it?

Or did you purchase it.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

The outboard motors are from JL Innovative. I have one that I scratch built out of plastic, but it doesn't look as good. I'll use it for something sometime.


----------



## Big Ed

A link is OK. http://www.jlinnovative.com/about.html
Dam no O scale.


----------



## Big Ed

Did you get the motor out of the set that is listed, or by itself?

I see you have another outboard behind the fence, looks like Evinrude colors.:smilie_daumenpos:

Edit, nope in your video it looks green in color.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

The motor was in a set with the boat and trailer and a bunch of other stuff.


----------

